# PCGH PC: Auswahl Top - Zusammenbau von Alternate Flop



## gamermaus2 (1. August 2018)

Hallo, 

ich habe mir mal einen PCGH PC gekauft. Ich ging davon aus, dass ich hohe Qualität kaufe. Nun habe ich eine neue Grafikkarte einbauen lassen und erfuhr dabei welchen Misst ich da gekauft hatte. Da ich dabei war, wurde mir alles ganz genau gezeigt.

* Die Kabel waren katastrophal verlegt.
* Der Lüfter war falsch eingebaut. Hätte ich ihn mal richtig verwendet, wäre er nach 1-2 Monaten abgeraucht.
* Im vorderen Bereich hatte es geklappert, weil es nicht richtig zusammengebaut war.
* Die SSD war zwar eingebaut, konnte aber nicht genutzt werden.
* Die Halterung am Motherboard für die Grafikkarte war abgebrochen.

So einen miserabel zusammengebauten PC hatten die dort noch nie gesehen. Die waren richtig geschockt.


----------



## Amon (1. August 2018)

Hast du Bilder gemacht?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## _Berge_ (1. August 2018)

Bilder wären wirklich interessant

Habe selber mal für eine PC-Butze geschraubt und kann sagen dass nicht alle "Produktions Mitarbeiter" sich für Hardware interessieren geschweige denn Ahnung haben. 

Einige haben teilweise keinen blassen dunst was sie da zusammenbauen, vergleichen nur die Rechnung mit den Komponenten und das wars

In solchen Shops ist es meist so, dass ein Soll erfüllt werden soll, 15-20 PC bauen in 8Std ist keine Seltenheit, eine Stunde für Kabelmanagement nehmen ist nicht drin.

Möchte hier auch niemanden verteidigen, du zahlst ja auch dafür was ordentliches zu bekommen, aber bei solchen Fertig Rechnern darfst du nicht erwarten dass sich jemand hinsetzt und sich ~ 2Std nimmt und den PC baut, eher eine Halbe Stunde... Spreche aus Erfahrung.

Der "falsche" Lüfter interessiert mich am meisten und natürlich strotzt dein Post auch vor Informationen..

Welcher PC genau? Wo hast du was umbauen lassen?

Was für eine GPU kommt rein? 

"* Die SSD war zwar eingebaut, konnte aber nicht genutzt werden." -> wie meinst du das?


----------



## gamermaus2 (1. August 2018)

@Amon, Dafür war keine Zeit. Die "Reparatur" hat über 4 Stunden gedauert. Und es waren genügend Zeugen dabei.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (1. August 2018)

gamermaus2 schrieb:


> Dafür war keine Zeit. Die "Reparatur" hat über 4 Stunden gedauert. Und es waren genügend Zeugen dabei.



Erklärt immer noch nicht, warum sich die SSD nicht nutzen ließ...und beantwortet auch keine der anderen Fragen


----------



## Laudian (1. August 2018)

gamermaus2 schrieb:


> * Die Kabel waren katastrophal verlegt.



Was genau soll das heißen? Die werden schon an der Rückseite entlanggeführt worden sein und nicht mitten durchs Gehäuse, oder? In dem Fall frage ich mich, was katastrophal heißt. Einen Schönheitswettbewerb wird man mit einem Fertig-PC nicht gewinnen, aber Probleme mit dem Airflow sollte es auch keine geben.



gamermaus2 schrieb:


> * Der Lüfter war falsch eingebaut. Hätte ich ihn mal richtig verwendet, wäre er nach 1-2 Monaten abgeraucht.



Sry, aber du hast den PC anscheinen 4-5 Jahre lang verwendet. Wenn der Mitarbeiter dir erzählt hat, dass er bei "richtiger Verwendung" abgeraucht wäre, dann hat er dir da Schwachsinn erzählt. Ich wüsste auch nicht, wie man einen Lüfter derart falsch einbauen sollte, außer man baut 2 Lüfter in entgegengesetzter Richtung direkt nebeneinander.



gamermaus2 schrieb:


> * Die SSD war zwar eingebaut, konnte aber nicht genutzt werden.



Und dir ist in 5 Jahren nicht aufgefallen, dass die versprochene 128gb Festplatte nicht vorhanden war im Betriebssystem?... Was soll überhaupt "eingebaut, aber nicht nutzbar" heißen? Da kann die Festplatte ja eigentlich nur defekt gewesen sein, wenn sie sich nicht nutzen ließ.



gamermaus2 schrieb:


> * Die Halterung am Motherboard für die Grafikkarte war abgebrochen.



Und auch hier wieder die Frage, wie soll das möglich sein? Du hast den PC doch benutzt, da wäre es dir hoffentlich aufgefallen, dass du keine Grafikkarte hast...


Sry, aber das klingt für mich eher danach, als ob der Bastler dir einen Bären aufgebunden hat, damit du deinen nächsten PC dort kaufst.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. August 2018)

gamermaus2 schrieb:


> Dafür war keine Zeit.


So sah der PC also nicht aus:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/E-Com...0K-128-GB-SSD-Anzeige-886861/galerie/1680053/ ?

Wenn die Reparatur 4 Stunden dauert, hat man auch 5min Zeit für ordentliche Fotos.


----------



## _Berge_ (1. August 2018)

gamermaus2 schrieb:


> * Die Kabel waren katastrophal verlegt.
> * Der Lüfter war falsch eingebaut. Hätte ich ihn mal richtig verwendet, wäre er nach 1-2 Monaten abgeraucht.
> * Im vorderen Bereich hatte es geklappert, weil es nicht richtig zusammengebaut war.
> * Die SSD war zwar eingebaut, konnte aber nicht genutzt werden.
> * Die Halterung am Motherboard für die Grafikkarte war abgebrochen.





also nochmal:

Kabel: ok passiert mal und wenn es "schnell" gehen soll ist es LEIDER so, nicht jeder geht Leidenschaftlich an den PC Bau sondern sieht es nur als "Job"

Lüfter Falsch montiert: am besten sagst du mal was für einer? solltest du ja wissen wenn du es gesehen hast

Klappern: Du hast den Rechner sicher auch mal bewegt und kein "Klappern" gehört? Kann auch vom Alter und umhertragen kommen

SSD: Das System ist von 2013, also 5 Jahre alt und du wunderst dich nicht wo die SSD ist?

Halterung für die GPU: meinst du die kleine Haltenase die man umklappt? ist irrelevant wenn man den PC nicht dauernd transportiert, aber vom Transport bricht diese gelegentlich ab wenn der PC nicht liegend transportiert wird, schon oft gesehen


Anhand der Bilder die Wuselsurfer verlinkt hat kannst du ja beschreiben was gemeint ist

Ich hab das Gefühl dass ein "Bastler" wohl etwas weniger Ahnung hat 



Laudian schrieb:


> Und auch hier wieder die Frage, wie soll das möglich sein? Du hast den PC doch benutzt, da wäre es dir hoffentlich aufgefallen, dass du keine Grafikkarte hast...



es ist die Arretierung auf dem Board gemeint, am PCIe Slot. Die Karte steckt ja trotzdem im Slot


und ganz Ehrlich, wenn sowas 4 Stunden dauert... würde ich nicht nochmal dorthin gehen, hat er dir sicher alles berechnet  

mal so überschlagen:

* Die Kabel waren katastrophal verlegt.  --------> Korrektur und ordentlich verlegt sag ich mal so 15min

* Der Lüfter war falsch eingebaut. Hätte ich ihn mal richtig verwendet, wäre er nach 1-2 Monaten abgeraucht. --------> kommt drauf an welchen du meinst, Gehäuselüfter 4 Schrauben CPU Lüfter 2 Klammern, max. 5Min

* Im vorderen Bereich hatte es geklappert, weil es nicht richtig zusammengebaut war. ----------> "es" was denn? Gehäusefront? jenachdem vllt. 5min, ein schlag mit der flachen Hand und der Gehäuse Deckel/Front sitzt wieder

* Die SSD war zwar eingebaut, konnte aber nicht genutzt werden. ------------> nicht angeschlossen? sind 2 Kabel, keine 5Min, BS installieren etc. dann 30-45Min mit Einrichten, die Installation selber benötigt keine Arbeitszeit

* Die Halterung am Motherboard für die Grafikkarte war abgebrochen. -----------------> wenn abgebrochen ist es ärgerlich, wenn nur abgefallen, da sie gesteckt zu 90% werden auch 5-10Min , finde ich aber Vernachlässigbar

Wenn ich alles Überschlage komme ich auf 2Stunden Arbeitszeit


----------



## GxGamer (1. August 2018)

Hört sich für mich nach dem typischen Schlechtreden von Werkstätten an um etwas neues zu verkaufen.
Ansonsten sind da zuviele Widersprüche die schon alle genannt worden:

-Fehlende SSD nicht aufgefallen (in 5 Jahren?)
-5 Jahre hat er trotz der miesen Qualität einwandfrei gelaufen (und das auch nur weil kein Prime95 genutzt wurde, sonst wär er abgeraucht!!!)
-Arbeit soll 4 Stunden gebraucht haben. Also ich hab vor 3 Tagen meinem PC ein neues Gehäuse gegönnt, der Umzug hat keine 2 Stunden gedauert.
-Man hat während der 4 Stunden keine Minute für ein schnelles Foto per Smartphone zur Beweissicherung?

Alles klar.


----------



## eXquisite (2. August 2018)

Um das nochmal klar zu stellen - selbst wenn du garkeinen Lüfter drauf hast raucht dir da garnichts ab  Ich hab mit nem Ryzen 1700 ohne Kühler im Internet gesurft, geht für wenige Minuten.

Und die 4 Stunden sind absolut lächerlich, in der Zeit bau ich dir 3 Stück um.

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2018)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ich hab mit nem Ryzen 1700 ohne Kühler im Internet gesurft, geht für wenige Minuten.



Das geht?
Ich hatte mal einen, der beim Kühler die Folie nicht abgemacht hat und die Kiste ist im Idle schnell auf 100 Grad gegangen und hat abgeschaltet, wenn man was machen wollte.


----------

